# My Little Build Thread ;) PIC HEAVY



## HollieTT (Jan 8, 2012)

heya i posted sayin hello a few weeks ago and said id post my build thread of my Big Turbo conversion on my TT 

so heres a few pics of things so far....
im going for a GT3076, rifle drilled forged rods, supertech valves, springs retainers ect
AEM large port head, cast exhaust manifold and 830cc injectors. 80mm throttle body

new turbo with old injector next to it to show size scale

















bill holding injector next to old k04 to show size scale!































































































































engine reassembled









new oil pump fitted









gearbox cleaned









turbo mocked up trial on spare block









trial fitted on my block


















waiting on getting my inlet manifold and rocker back from powder coaters whick may take a while!

so far so good 


will keep updates coming!

have just bought myself these too off a forum member


Defi control system










Mantis carbon fibre gauge pod









Defi boost gauges
boost
oil pressure
oil temp
egt


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Filthy. JUST Filthy. 
LOVE IT. keep it up!


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

i like the looks of this... keep the pics ic: and info coming, good luck hope to see it running soon:thumbup::beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow I got the same Mani and Turbo and the 80mm throttle body you been spying on me :sly: lol


----------



## HollieTT (Jan 8, 2012)

Haha nah I just bought a complete kit from cts! Minus the throttle body which badger 5 supplied! 
U have gd taste though


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't under stand why CTS used a BIG flang right in the middle of the down pipe when they could have made life EZ and just used a V-band like they did later on down stream for under the car .. But on another note I love the build! I my self am going to be using a CTS manifold but nothen else.


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

man this build is sick...  I cant wait to see some numbers


----------



## HollieTT (Jan 8, 2012)

Here's a few more pix of engine being trial fitted into car and new clutch n flywheel.
Few bits need to be moved around.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

HollieTT said:


> Here's a few more pix of engine being trial fitted into car and new clutch n flywheel.
> Few bits need to be moved around.


What the f#$k kinda clutch is that.looks crazy


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> What the f#$k kinda clutch is the.looks crazy


ONE THAT WILL NOT LIKE THE STREET!! :laugh: 4 puck non sprung.... Damn near not able to drive on the street, almost like a on and off switch.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

20psi now said:


> ONE THAT WILL NOT LIKE THE STREET!! :laugh: 4 puck non sprung.... Damn near not able to drive on the street, almost like a on and off switch.


Sounds fun


----------



## SchmidTT (Aug 5, 2011)

20psi now said:


> ONE THAT WILL NOT LIKE THE STREET!! :laugh: 4 puck non sprung.... Damn near not able to drive on the street, almost like a on and off switch.













i've daily driven this









plus this









for 50 thousand miles.


if my girlfriend can do it, ANYONE can.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

SchmidTT said:


> i've daily driven this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But why 4 puck or 6 puck do they hold more hp


----------



## HollieTT (Jan 8, 2012)

Few pics of it all finished!










It's currently sat at around 1.8bar making 430bhp and 356ftlbs with WMI. 

Badger 5 has recently been able to add boost build anti lag launch control, gear dependant boost and flat shifting to my OEM ECU. Here's a vid of him demonstrating boost building, and one video of me demonstrating how my car delivers the power from 2nd till early 4th gear. 
http://i840.photobucket.com/albums/...-B71A-1DA4E5FF55B4-45218-00000543B554706E.mp4


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAlhbS_fSss&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Map has changed significantly since then and power delivery is much sooner and more responsive. 



I'm currently having my interior retrimmed by plush automotive which will be finished in January, along with my new wheels! Can't wait for next show season!  bring on 2013!


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup: Just ridiculous. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Need more flame pics to back up the epicness :heart:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow...I think you need to revise the title of this thread from "My Little Build Thread" to something more appropriate, may be..."My TT's Gonna Kick Your Ass Build Thread", or "My TT's Got Really Big Balls Build Thread":thumbup:


----------



## HollieTT (Jan 8, 2012)

Heehe thankyou guys!  

im really pleased with it now!

Plans next are - v6 front bumper, 2L stroker kit, air ride, respray! Obviously not all are achievable next year but 2L stroker is deffo high in my priorities!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Hollie I had no idea your TT had all this stuff! Good LORD!

Keep it up! and I keep running into you  small world when you like TT's

What kind of paint did you use for the valve cover and intake mani? Looks great!


----------



## RabbitTT (Nov 27, 2012)

Mother of GOD! Flames out the poo chutes FTMFW! Now you need to post 911/R8/Corvette kill stories.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice build


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

This is better than porn :thumbup:


----------



## HollieTT (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks so much guys! Glad u all like it 

I need to post more videos of me driving him! Especially spanking a "supercar" hehe

Yeah tell me about it Converted2vw!! Nothing like perving over tt's! 


Ive ordered some new bits from work today to tighten up the front end! 

Track rods ends, steering arms, ball joints and wheel bearings. 

Have also decided to get powerflex top mounts to go with the coilovers i will be receiving under warranty.  crappy FKs!! Will look at gettin the superpro front arm bushes at some point too.


Next on my to do list is to fit My new o/s/r tail light as my old one was looking slightly rough!
I'm hopefully going to visit a body shop on saturday to pick up a v6 bumper that was a bargain!

And finally The Interior is booked In to be finished mid February and then hopefully get new wheels ordered and fitted before ultimate dubz! Phew hes been spoilt this month!!


----------



## HollieTT (Jan 8, 2012)

http://youtu.be/K5lAPEpFKak

Me pissing around in the rare snow we get!!!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Can I has some... Now that I have winters on, it hasnt snowed a bit..  

TT looks and sounds great! :thumbup:


----------



## HollieTT (Jan 8, 2012)

So as planned I got my v6 front end and had it smoothed. Also changed my wheels for a slightly more stealthy set! I'm in LOVE. with his new look and can't stop turning around when I walk away! Haha he looks a mean machine now!  
Got a Big brake kit for the rears, sat in the box waiting for me to fit it which I'll hopefully get round to doing this week!  and had most of my interior sorted along with half a roll cage squished nicely in the back! Just gotta save to get my boot build finished now!


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Where'd your sexy wheels go?


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Not bad sir , not bad at all :thumbup:

I like the new wheels better , at least they do not pretend anything 
Those in titanium color would be sweet tho


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Love the car and the build... I actually liked the R8 reps :thumbup:

ironically i was just on the phone with SEM (local shop here in toronto) talking about this build and seeing their intake manifold :thumbup:


----------



## newhaus (Jan 16, 2009)

Such a nasty car. Love it.


----------



## HollieTT (Jan 8, 2012)

As per title, its about to get serious again!

back last year june/july I noticed an ominous knocking from the engine. Obviously wanting to protect my pride and joy I took the decision to take him off the road to prevent any further damage to the engine. Also to give me a chance to save to rebuild it again to my dream spec.

He has now been off the road for 8 months whilst I've saved up enough to buy all the parts for the engine.

Things have now finally started to move forward.

Delivery from the US arrived the other week..



About 4 weeks ago My friend picked up my TT and took it back to Liverpool on his transporter as I didn't want to risk starting....let alone driving it down there. 




This weekend saw the proper start of the build. 

Yesterday we removed the engine which didn't go too bad other than a few stubborn bolts where things had been overtightened.

Hammers came into play..














Today's job is the stripdown of the engine....more pics later.




After getting stuck in this weekend, we have confirmed what we thought the source of the knocking was!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCHNGlpMUOA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

All 4 had excessive play but number 2 was significantly worse as seen in the video. 

They will be stripped apart later to see if it is the bush or the pin itself that's worn. 

Next step is to work out why they have excessive play! 


Rough spec is:
2L stroker kit including calico bearings Tuscan rifle drilled rods ect
Pag parts hotside
Billet comp wheel and uprated bearings
TSR tubular manifold and down pipe 
Integrated engineering adjustable cam gear
Integrated engineering aggressive street/strip cams
IE stage 3 cam belt kit
Fluidamper crank pulley
Tial wastegate
ARP fastener kit and all appropriate integrated engineering friction discs ect.
Ported and flowed head

And 3" exhaust all the way with screamer pipe! 



Can't wait to finally have it all VBand! Wooo

I'm not chasing numbers but I've got a feeling Sergio is gonna be a bit of a handful probably see 500+


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

motor looks clean!

its always nice to find the source of a knock sound, must have been a great relief!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Glad to hear you got the stroker part started and can't wait to see it all done!

car is pure sex as it is, will be epic when done I'm sure!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Dear lord Hollie  can't wait for finished videos 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Damn near identical build to what I'm looking to build next winter! Looks phenomenal. Like the attention to detail, and all the custom fab work.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

That's why I haven't seen any pics of it on Instagram in a while. It's going to be awesome when you're done! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

lucpost said:


> That's why I haven't seen any pics of it on Instagram in a while. It's going to be awesome when you're done!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. You've been slacking on Instagram lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Lets see if it can be finished in time for our little gathering at the Rolling Road meet..
Steve


----------



## HollieTT (Jan 8, 2012)

It deffo won't be! Not rushin for any deadline cause I want it perfect. Probably see it finished in may!  agreed! I need more pictures! Lol need it back on the road posing! 👌


----------



## dusty_mauve (Nov 23, 2004)

Looks awesome and the plans sound even better!


----------



## HollieTT (Jan 8, 2012)

heya guys. racecar update! 

Sooooo since the last update we've done a fair bit of work!

Engine is now fully stripped and what we suspected was causing the knocking has been confirmed.

Unfortunately the wrist pin bushes are severely worn after only 11,000 miles :x

Engine was also very very clean inside we believe due to a possible overfuelling issue.

Few pics...



om/albums/v126/Lee_R21Turbo/sergio/IMAG0704_zpseaeeb45a.jpg[/IMG][/URL]











https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgdZoPfCR78

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5TKPjZY79g

We have also fully stripped the underside of the car in preparation for all parts to be powercoated and the underside fully restored and painted.








That brings us upto today where we have completely stripped down the driveshafts and cleaned up all the parts to check for wear.





Also the spec of the turbo has now changed.....more details and pics of this soon :twisted: :roll:


----------

